# Just Got A Warning From Windows Of A Trogan Attack



## fmdog44 (Jul 11, 2021)

So it said it is quarantined. The threat is Trogan: Win32 /Bitrep. B. My question: At the bottom of the notice there is a block titled "ACTIONS" and the choice is Restore or Remove. I have no idea what to do with the choice so I just exited. Anyone?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2021)

sorry


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

Were you installing or downloading a program/software when you got that message?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2021)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Trogan:+Win32+/Bitrep.+B.&t=newext&atb=v267-1&ia=web

It'sTroJan


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Malware bites is excellent in removing the Trojan.

Download link


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

If you were downloading/installing something, uninstall it, then run a full scan with your best anti-virus (i.e., Malwarebytes), but before you run the scan, go to Scan Settings first and set it to include Scan for Rootkits.

Clean up anything found (allow removal of all quarantined items), restart you PC and then run it again until it comes up clean. Might take 2 or 3 scans.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 14, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Were you installing or downloading a program/software when you got that message?


no


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 14, 2021)

My Windows Defender shows nothing to worry about.


----------



## oldman (Jul 15, 2021)

If you don’t recognize the site, destroy it.


----------



## Chet (Jul 15, 2021)

I would just ignore it and go on as usual.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 15, 2021)

I use www.malwarebytes.com


----------

